# it is with great sadness....



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have to tell my PF family that today I lost Zipper in a house fire.
Missy and Lilly are in hospital being treated for smoke inhalation.
at this time it looks as if Lilly will make a full recovery but Missy is touch and go


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh. How awful  I am so sorry. Thinking of you at this awful time


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No... just no...

Read and re-read this thread and can't take it in. I am so, so, so very sorry. Totally lost for words. 

Please look after yourself, all my love to you, Missy, Lily and your family. In tears for you all xxx


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh god, how horrible for you. so sorry for your loss, I have all my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for them both.
sending hugs x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my god how awful.

How are you all?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

My idea of hell. Just the thought breaks my heart. RIP beautiful Zipper, and I really hope Missy and Lilly are okay. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words
holding up best we can.
I was out the house for 2 hours came home to find police had cordoned off my road and firemen were working on the dogs
missy has crackling in her lungs vet said to be realistic


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

oh my god... I really cant imagine how awful that must of been, I hope you are alright.
RIP to your darling little boy and I hope the girls recover.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't even imagine that  I hope the girls pull through ok. RIP Zipper


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I really hope Lilly and Missy are well soon and back with you. 

R.I.P Zipper xx


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry. hugs


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh gosh ..... i cant even imagine what you are feeling right now. 

Rip Zipper, run free at the bridge beautiful one. 

I hope Lilly and Missy pull through xxxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm so so sorry 

I hope the remainder of your family are safe and will recover. 

There are no words - My thoughts are with you x x


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Lost for words.

I'm so very sorry. I do hope Missy and Lily are OK.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I actually have no idea what to write to express how very sorry I am for you all. I hope Lilly & Missy are feeling better real soon. 
RIP gorgeous Zipper xx
Take care x


----------



## Muddyeth (Nov 6, 2008)

So terribly terribly sad. Thinking of you and all your family.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh my god, that is truly awful. There are honestly no words, I am thinking of you all and hoping for full recoveries for Lilly and Missy, take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my god. I couldn't believe it. 
RIP Zipper and praying for Lily and Missy  xx


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

There are just no words 
Sorry doesn't seem to cover it 
I hope the other two get better 
Xx xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry Fleur  What a terrible thing  I hope that Lilly and Missy will be alright 
RIP beloved Zipper  You will be so missed by all of your loving family xx
Take care of yourself Fleur ((()))


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh God Fleur how awful, I'm so very sorry 

Sending healing vibes to Missy and Lily, I hope you and your family are holding up OK. I can't begin to think how you must all feel...

Run free Zipper xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh mother of god, I'm so, so sorry.  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh my god. Fleur, I'm so sorry for your loss, what a truly horrific thing to happen. 

Rip zipper, you will all be in my thoughts tonight. Xxxx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my god Fleur, I am in floods of tears. So shocked to hear your news. How absolutely awful. I can't believe it. No........ not your dear Zipper. Please god that Missy pulls through and Lilly has no lasting effects. Is this your new house? OMG what happened. I'm in bits here, I just can't imagine how you must be feeling. I am so, so sorry.

Thinking of you all and wishing I could make it all just a bad dream.

RIP dear Zipper, run free.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So so sorry to read this awful news, your poor animals ,cant even imagine how you must be feeling, RIP Zipper, thinking of you and your family x


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh Christ I'm so so sorry. I just can't imagine. 
I do hope Missy will be alright and that you and your family are coping ok  

RIP Zipper x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG I can't believe it... sooooo sorry


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

OMG, I think this is everyone's worst nightmare. RIP Zipper. I hope you and the rest of your family get through this. More cyber hugs being sent through to you and yours.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh gosh. I don't know what to say... My worst nightmare. I can't imagine what you must be going through right now.

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Wishing Lilly and Missy a speedy recovery.

Fly free, sweet Zipper xxx

Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, so deeply sorry xx 

Rest easy Zipper x 

Wishing Lily and Missy all the luck in the world.

Thinking of you x 

ETA, have just tested my smoke alarms


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry Fleur and just devastated for you all.
So sorry you have lost Zipper, and positive thoughts for Lilly and Missy that both pull through for you.

Thinking of you all at this awful time.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh jesus, I'm so, so sorry :crying: Run free Zipper and fingers crossed for Missy and Lily. How awful for you all.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. I can't think of anything more traumatic to have to cope with. Sending you and your girls love and strength. RIP Zipper.

Please tell us if there is anything at all we the PF community can do to help.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

So so sorry. Just tragic on so many levels


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness! So very very sorry :frown5:, sending all the best get well wishes to Missy! And Lilly too. 

I hope the rest of your family are ok. Huge hugs :crying:


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my....no words  only to say R.I.P Zipper and sending healing vibes for Missy and Lily x


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh god no. 
So so so sorry. 
Thinking of you and your family. 
Please do let us know if there is anything we can do. Xxxx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I am so sad to hear this news. I hope you are all okay. RIP Zipper   xxx


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about this . Zipper was such a character. Healing thoughts to Missy and Lily and best wishes to you all.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I never know what to say. Just repeat my initial reaction OMG. Poor Zipper. I hope the other two recover soon.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im so devastated to read this! RIP little one and I am praying for you all x


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Oooh, As a newbie, sigh, I don't know what to say, other than when I read your post my heart went out to you immediately. I sincerely hope that Missy and Lily recover and that, and I echo others in this, in that anything that the PF can do for you and your family, please shout.

Take care


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy crap. What a nightmare. Thinking of you and the dogs. Hope Missy pulls through.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your positive thoughts

I can't really believe it I was out for such a short time

lilly has never known a world without zipper

I took these pictures this morning whilst we were waiting for the new kitchen to be delivered


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Thank you all for your positive thoughts
> 
> I can't really believe it I was out for such a short time
> 
> ...


I'm just devastated for you, you must be into total shock still. Thank god you and your family weren't hurt too. What lovely pics, hopefully in time you can look back at them and not feel too sad. Zipper was one lucky dog to have had you xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So, so sorry.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I normally avoid threads like this because I never know what to say but I cannot believe it! I hope you and your family are ok, I am so sorry that you lost Zipper - I truly hope that Missy and Lilly make a full recovery.

You and your pups are in my thoughts x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP Zipper.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

So, so sorry, to come back to a fire must be awful but to have lost your beloved pet...I can't imagine.

RIP Zipper, fingers crossed for Missy and Lilly


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Words fail me. I cannot even imagine your pain. I'm so sorry. Praying for your girls.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh Fleur, Im so sorry  
My heart goes out to you....


----------



## 4princesses (Oct 25, 2010)

I am so sorry, my heart really does go out to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry. This must be everyone's worst nightmare.
Run free Zipper


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I just can't believe this! This is my worst nightmare and my heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry for the loss of Zipper and all my thoughts and prayers are with Lily and Missy. I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling. So, so sorry


----------



## Sophie89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

I can only imagine how heartbreaking this is for you.

RIP Zipper :sad

Wishing Lilly and Missy a speedy recovery.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

What a truly awful thing to happen, its the stuff of nightmares! hope you and your family are holding up ok? This must have come as such an incredible shock to u all. My thoughts and prayers are with you &#9829;


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Such devastating news :crying: feel heartbroken for you, 
things like this cant be put into words so all I can do is send healing thoughts
from my heart to all your family
xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

How tragic for you all  im in shock reading this god knows how you must be feeling (((hugs))) poor zipper one of my pf favourites  hope your girls will be okay  thinking of you ....


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Fleur, I am so so sorry to hear your sad news regarding your lovely Zipper.

I cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling, you must be in a great deal of shock.

I have everything crossed that Lily and Missy make a full recovery. x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm so so sorry Fleur 

I'm thinking of you all and pray that lily and missy wil be ok .

RIP zipper xxxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. It really is shocking to read.

Hope the gorgeous girls do pull through.

Take care, and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to read this.
I hope Missy and Lily make a speedy recovery.

RIP Zipper x


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

How awful ...I am so so sorry ....my heart goes out to you all 


J


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Fleur I'm so very sorry........everything crossed for the girls & look after yourself x

Run free little Zipper x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

My heart goes out to you all....


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I am so so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family.

I hope lily and missy make a swift recovery xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear such terrible news. 

Hope Missy & Lily are doing ok today, such a frightening experince for you all.

Take care


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh Fleur. I do not know what to say. Im so very sorry  as you know im local so if you need anything just ask. 

Rip Zipper run free baby . Wishing Missy and Lily a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh Fleur  I am so very, very sorry. Really hoping that you get some positive news today about Lilly and Missy xxx.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

So very sad and shocked to read this 
My thoughts and prayers are with you for Missy & Lily. 
RIP Zipper xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We both woke up here after a very fitful nights sleep, thinking of your trauma and feeling useless to help, hoping for a miracle for Missy and full recovery for Lily.

Unfortunately, we can only sympathize and be here, if at any time you need to escape your nightmare for just a little while.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to hear this  Hope the others recover and you're all ok..RIP Zipper xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh no, I am so very, very sorry 

RIP wee Zipper xx 

Keeping my fingers crossed for both the girls 


Fire terrifies me .... we had a fatal fire in my street a couple of years ago and it plays on my mind frequently - it's so quick, so destructive and deadly 

Thoughts are with you & your family xx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so terribly sad for you. Please look after yourself at this horrible time. X


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I am so sorry - I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.
RIP little Zipper and I hope you have positive news of Missy this morning x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just spoken to night vet
Lilly is 100% ok - my understanding is as soon as the door was opened she dashed straight out.
Missy has a slight wheeze and crackle still but is hugely improved from last night - the vets will keep her in another night to monitor and treat as she is not out of danger but is looking very hopeful

I resisted ringing in the night as I didn't want to hear bad news, but didn't sleep at all
Going back to the house in a while to asses damage and find insurance documents for dogs and house and bury my beautiful boy


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh Fleur 

Have you got support around you today?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh Fleur! I don't really know what to say :crying: I don't think any words will help but I am so sorry  RIP Lovely Zipper! Such a tragic thing to happen 

Take care of yourself.. x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have only just seen this and I am so terribly sorry about your loss and am pleased the girls are getting better.
I hope you are feeling better as well now and hope things turn out well for you

Please take care of yourself. Hugs to you


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

:crying: No words take care ..


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Fleur I am so sorry for your loss, Zipper was such a cutie and seemed like a total character!!

Sending hugs and hoping Lily and Missy are back with you soon.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I am stunned, no words at all..... RIP Zipper, run free at the bridge.


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

I find it really hard to know what to write, other than how sorry I am for your loss. X


----------



## Legoloon (Aug 11, 2014)

There are no words, I'm so sorry


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Much Love and Prayers xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know what to say, I don't suppose there is much anyone can say to make it better  so, I just want to say that I am SO sorry... fire is one of my biggest fears, especially with so many animals in the house. I hope you & your family are okay & that the damage to your home is not too extensive. I am glad to hear that your girls are on the mend this morning though, I hope you can get them home soon 

Run free little Zipper x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Just spoken to night vet
> Lilly is 100% ok - my understanding is as soon as the door was opened she dashed straight out.
> Missy has a slight wheeze and crackle still but is hugely improved from last night - the vets will keep her in another night to monitor and treat as she is not out of danger but is looking very hopeful
> 
> ...


I'm so glad Lily will be back with you today to ease the pain


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

There are no words, I'm am so sorry for your loss  I hope Lily and Missy both make a speedy recovery and are back home with you soon. Rest In Peace Zipper x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just come across this. Read the OP twice and still can't believe it. Not gorgeous Zipper!! :crying:

I'm crying for you Fleur. It's surely everyone's worst nightmare. I know it's mine.

Glad Lilly's OK and Missy seems on the mend. Hope the rest of your family are OK.

RIP gorgeous. :crying: You were loved more - and _by _more - than you ever knew. Hugs and condolences to your family.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

very very sorry,thinking of you,take care.:sad:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Fleur I am so so sorry I don't know what to say so will just have a cry for you


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Fleur I am so so sorry for your loss, we will keep all fingers and furry paws crossed for Missy.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to read what happened, such a devastating tragedy. RIP Zipper, and hugs to all remaining.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

oh my god. i'm so, so sorry for your loss hun. if there is Anything we can do...
will be keeping you all in my thoughts. XXXX


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry to be reading this devastating post Fleur.
Thinking of you.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Devastated for you and your family Fleur. 
Sleep tight gorgeous Zipper xx, thinking of Lilly and Missy and hope they are well soon.

Hoping there isn't too much damage done to the house.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

So tragic , shocking news  Please take care of yourself Fleur, I cannot imagine what pain you are feeling now. Run free Zipper xxx


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm very sorry to read this. RIP Zipper. Wishing Lily and Missy a speedy recovery. Our thoughts and prayers here are with you.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

As others have said, it's hard to actually take in such devastating news, so sorry or your loss, thoughts are with you xx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Any words just don't seem enough. I'm so, so sorry for your loss and for this awful accident. 

Zipper was such a little character and I can't imagine how you must feel loosing him in this awful way.

I'm keeping Missy and Lilly in my thoughts for them to continue to improve and be back with you soon.

How terrible after your move, it should be a happy and exciting time.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Words cannot express the amount of sympathy I have for you and your family. Such an awful thing to go through. Thinking of you, your family and the girls, hope they both pull through.


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

So, so sorry for your loss...

Run free Zipper xx

My thoughts are with you, Missy and Lilly...


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

As others have said, words cannot convey what I am feeling on hearing about this. I hope the girls are ok and recover after this awful event. Thinking of you all x 
Rest in peace little Zipper x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh sweetheart im so sorry for your loss 
Run free gorgeous Zipper xx

Wishing Missy and Lilly a fast recovery , hopefully they'll be home with you soon
You're in my thoughts Hun xx


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

My thoughts are with you fleur. 
Rip zipper.
Xx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Just cannot believe this has happened! My thoughts are with you at this terrible time - words cannot express my sadness.

So sorry you lost Zipper - I pray the others will be back with you soon.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am so, so sorry. That is awful. If there is anything at all I can do please ask. 
I wish a full recovery for your girls.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh Fleur that's just unbelievable. I'm so very sorry and can only imagine how devastated you must be.

I hope Missy and Lily make a full recovery and will be back with you soon.

RIP Zipper.

Just heartbreaking.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry you have lost Zipper in such tragic circumstances, so glad to read Lily is fine and wishing Missy a speedy recovery. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my God I am devastated for you don't know what to say only I hope the girls are home with you soon It must have been terrifying for you I am in tears for you here RIP little Zipper you were very much loved and cared for


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I am so sorry xx

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so, so sorry I wish Missy and Lily a full recovery. Rest in peace Zipper x

Fleur my thoughts are with you too, hope you too recovery from this terrible loss xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG, heartbreaking, totally devestating. Praying for the girls to make a full recovery. Such a terrible tragedy, can't begin to imagine how you feel. 

Run free at the beautiful bridge Zipper. xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh my god I am so sorry Fleur xxxxxx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I honestly don't know what to say, I can't take it in.
I really hope Missy keeps fighting. 

Thinking of you all xxx.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

How awful, I just can't believe it. Run free zipper, I wish a speedy and safe Recovery for missy and lily.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh Fleur this is awful and I think is every pet owners worst nightmare. So sorry you had to experiance it.
Great to hear that Lily is ok and Missy is fighting her way back.
RIP Zipper 
Sending positive vibes over cyerspace to help you through this tough time.

Just saw your post about insurance documents. Just ring them and explain what has happened they should be able to find your details without the documents.
(((hugs)))


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

Just a heartbreaking situation for you and your family. So sorry.
RIP Zipper. Hope Missy continues to recover.
Thinking of you


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I have nothing useful to say, couldn't quite believe what I had read to be honest.

So very sorry for you Fleur  x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry Fleur. Sending youmassive hugs xxx

R.I.P Zipper xxx 

I hope Missy and Lilly recover well.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

What awful, awful news. Fire is such a terrifying thing. Keeping fingers crossed that Missy makes a full recovery and is back with you soon, and I am so so sorry about Zipper. Huge hugs.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

How awful. Thinking of you at this terrible time.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

So sorry  xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. x

I hope the girls will both be okay and you manage to get the house sorted.

I'm not too far from you and if I can do anything to help just ask.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh Fleur i'm so very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how devastated you must be. Thinking of you and your family and hoping Missy is back with you soon x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just caught up on this thread.

So sorry about the fire, your loss, and I hope the other two recover fully. 

Do they know what caused the fire yet?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So very sorry  thinking of you at this terrible time xxxx


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. How tragic!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just caught up with this - cant believe what I'm reading.
So so sorry.
Lots of love to you all 

God Bless Zipper x


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I've only just seen this :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

I don't know you, you don't know me, but my heart is absolutely breaking for you.

Such an awful, horrible tragedy. I don't know what to say. RIP Zipper, you gorgeous pooch, I'm so, so very sorry! I really hope your 2 girls will be OK.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know where you are but if you are close by I'll happily come and help out with anything you need.

Is there any sort of fund I can donate to?

So very sorry for your loss, you must be devastated.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

Jesus Christ, how horrific.. I'm so sorry.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no I am so so sorry  

Xx


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

What a truly horrendous thing to happen, and to lose your beloved Zipper this way. So sad and sorry this has happened. Hope Missy makes a quick and full recovery. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

We are both so very very sorry about your loss. This is just devostating news. All the best and we keep sending healing thoughts for all of you.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I am so sorry. R.I.P Zipper.

I hope Missy and Lily will both be ok.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh god this is so sad  RIP little Zipper

So sorry for yours and your family's loss


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww no I'm so sorry to hear this devastating news RIP Zipper n sending healing vibes to Missy n Lilly. Xxx


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss Fleur...


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

truly sorry for your loss sleep tight zipper xx

take care of yourself and keeping everything crossed missy makes a full and quick recovery hopefully you will get lilly home soon


----------



## All The Babies (May 14, 2013)

Strangers we may be, but, I am moved to tears to read about your tragedy. I wish you the love and strength you need to get through this.

I pray for your Missy and Lilly to make a full recovery.

May your lovely Zipper rest in peace.

I'm so sorry.xxx


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh god what a horrible thing to happen.  I'm so sorry for your loss.. Sending huge hugs your way.. xx

I hope that Missy and Lily will both be okay.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss  hope the other 2 are doing ok.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Please do let us know if there is ANYTHING we can help you with. You know we'll all do our damnedest to help ease your pain hun. Xx


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

So sorry for your tragic loss. x

RIP Zipper 

Hoping the other 2 will be back with you soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So Glad to hear that Lilly is OK now and Missy is making good progress after the scare with her. Will be thinking of you all today Fleur. xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this terrible news. Fingers crossed both dogs make a full recovery.

Run free at the bridge Zipper 

Take care x


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Very sorry to read this. Must be absolutely devastating for you and your family. Every dog owners worst nightmare. Fingers are crossed for the girls pulling through. 

RIP Zipper, run free.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> I don't know where you are but if you are close by I'll happily come and help out with anything you need.
> 
> *Is there any sort of fund I can donate to?
> *
> So very sorry for your loss, you must be devastated.


I was too thinking this? House fires are just devastating and horrific, and that's without the loss of someone so special


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so glad the girls seem to be ok. We're thinking of you here and as the others said if there's anything we can help you with


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

So very sorry it must feel like a living hell you are going through. 
I hope your girls are soon back with you.
Run Free Zipper xx


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

So sorry run free at the Bridge Zipper x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so so sorry to hear this Fleur. Words are hard to find I wish I was closer to somehow help in this tragic time...


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

How utterly devastating  I'm so sorry for you all.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So, so sorry to hear this!! It must be a really hard time for everyone. Sending my best wishes to you all.

Hope the girls feel better soon and can be back with you.

R.I.P Zipper xxx


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

So terribly sorry to read this. You must be devastated. x


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh god, I'm so sorry. There is nothing I can say, it's our worst nightmare. Thinking of you all.

Run free Zipper x


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

No words......... so sorry you have to cope with the aftermath of the fire and the loss of Zipper. Do hope the other two make a full recovery. Look after yourself too.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry, lost for words! 

Keep strong xx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Havent been online in a while, but just come on and read this.

I am so sorry for your loss and pray that the girls make a full recovering.

Sending over all my love and thoughts to you xxx


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

No... :crying:
Absolutely devastating, I'm so, so sorry 

I can imagine him being all heroic and making sure his girls got out
Sleep tight, Zipper x x x

Fab news for the girls though; fingers, toes and paws crossed Missy continues to improve.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

So sorry.if there is a fund let me know as will send something


----------



## Kathy J (Jun 1, 2012)

Dear lord this is too devastating for words. I'm so very sorry. Holding you and your two girls in my thoughts and praying that they will both make a full recovery.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So very sorry Fleur, can't imagine how you must be feeling xxx&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128546;


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you, it must so devastating 
I can't imagine how you are feeling, so I'm sending hugs to you, your family and your dogs!

RIP Zipper, run free at the bridge. So sorry for your loss 
I hope and wish your girls make a full recovery x


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss xx
Hope the girls feel better soon, my thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't begin to imagine how awful you must be feeling.
So incredibly sorry for your loss and hoping your beloved girls pull through.
RIP Zipper


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Very sad news. Hope you piece your life back together speedily. X


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Iam so sorry for your loss x x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh Fleur I am so sorry, huge hugs to you all and do let your PF family know if we can help in any way.


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

I am so sorry about Zipper. I hope your girls make a full recovery and will be keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

I usually am more of a lurker...but I couldn't believe this when I read here this morning. 

I'm so sorry to hear about Zipper. I hope Missy and Lilly are home with you soon. I can't even imagine....*big virtual hug* xxx


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

So very, very saddened to be reading this  I don't know what to say but just wanted to send my condolences to you and your family.

Thank goodness Missy and Lilly are on the mend, wishing them a speedy and comfortable recovery.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my god I don't even know what to say  I had to re-read it about 10 times I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Only just seen this, am so sorry R.I.P. dear Zipper. Hugs to you, Missy & Lilly xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Fleur I am so sorry, a fire is devastating enough on its own but to l lose a faithful friend too... I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling.
Huge ((((hugs)))) for you all, run free Zipper x


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I've only just seen this thread, I am so very sorry to hear of your sad loss. Sending you lots of good wishes at this ghastly time x


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss,I have only just seen this and I am stunned.

So so sad.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

So very very sorry to read this. How awful for you and your family. I hope your others two make a good recovery and sending best wishes your way.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

So so sorry to hear this Fleur, RIP dear little Zipper, I hope the girls make a speedy recovery & I hope you & the family are all coping in this tough time. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fleur, I am so so sorry for you loss *big hugs* xx


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.xx


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Zipper, what a truly awful thing to have happened  Hope the girls both make a full recovery x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so shocked and heartbroken to read this. So so sorry.
RIP Zipper. I hope the girls make a full recovery.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about Zipper, wishing your girls a speedy recovery and thinking of you x x Let us know if you need any help x x


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I cannot believe it.
All my love xx


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Words are never easy in view of such tragic circumstances and I can only say that MrsZee and I are so sorry for such a sad loss.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am so sorry Fleur. I know words will not help but they are all I have. X.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear that you lost your beautiful boy like this and hope your girls are home with you soon.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG how utterly devastating. I'm so sorry about your beloved Zipper Fleur. I hope Missy makes a full recovery and you and your family are supporting one another xxx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am away and just saw this. I am so very sorry.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP zipper.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

My god so tragic massive hugs


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

How utterly terrible...
Take care... xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm at my daughters tonight and snuggled in bed with my lovely lilly x
Missy is however still at the vets. She is still needing oxygen at intervals during the day, she is coughing when she has the slightest exertion however the Vet has said she is continuing to improve so although not quite out of the woods yet things are looking positive for a full recovery. 

We buried Zipper in the garden wrapped in his favourite blanket with his favourite ball. My friend is buying us a rose and a blackberry to plant for him as Zipper had just learned to pick his own on walks and next year we will get some strawberries as he would always steal them straight off the plants since he joined our family we've never eaten a home grown strawberry!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Only just seen this, so so sorry, how awful


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I have no words  I read and re-read and just couldn't make it register in my brain  My heart is breaking for you all and I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through, I'm so, so sorry. I really hope both girls are well and back with you soon and that they may bring you some comfort.

R.I.P sweet Zipper, run free up there boy :crying:

I've just given our 3 an extra hug...


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What a lovely idea.

Continued prayers for Missy.

xxx


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Fleur said:


> I'm at my daughters tonight and snuggled in bed with my lovely lilly x
> Missy is however still at the vets. She is still needing oxygen at intervals during the day, she is coughing when she has the slightest exertion however the Vet has said she is continuing to improve so although not quite out of the woods yet things are looking positive for a full recovery.
> 
> We buried Zipper in the garden wrapped in his favourite blanket with his favourite ball. My friend is buying us a rose and a blackberry to plant for him as Zipper had just learned to pick his own on walks and next year we will get some strawberries as he would always steal them straight off the plants since he joined our family we've never eaten a home grown strawberry!


How lovely of your friend to think of those plants, they will be an amazing way to remember an amazing dog :001_wub:

I'm so glad Lily is home with you, and that it's looking hopeful for Missy. I can't imagine what you're going through. Positive thoughts winging their way to Missy x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss...no words for that...




My very best wishes for Missy to return home sound and well...
hugs for you all...


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know how things are Fleur. It doesn't seem right to thank or like your post.

I hope Missy continues to improve and is able to join you and Lilly soon.

My heart is breaking for you. I hope you are coping and have lots of support from family and friends. You'll realise how much love and support is coming your way from your PF family.

I hope you can get your house sorted soon and things get back on track with your alterations.

Poppy and I send you love and hugs, thinking about you and your family.

S XX


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I cannot imagine the grief. 
Thinking of you all.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope that Lily had no lasting effects from her ordeal


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Fleur said:


> I'm at my daughters tonight and snuggled in bed with my lovely lilly x
> Missy is however still at the vets. She is still needing oxygen at intervals during the day, she is coughing when she has the slightest exertion however the Vet has said she is continuing to improve so although not quite out of the woods yet things are looking positive for a full recovery.
> 
> We buried Zipper in the garden wrapped in his favourite blanket with his favourite ball. My friend is buying us a rose and a blackberry to plant for him as Zipper had just learned to pick his own on walks and next year we will get some strawberries as he would always steal them straight off the plants since he joined our family we've never eaten a home grown strawberry!


Now you will be able to eat strawberries it will probably be more upsetting. It's sad the little things you always wished you could do when you had him now you probably won't want to. For me losing a dog in unexpected way especially if they are quite young is far worse than losing a dog who is old and you have time to accept it. I can only imagine how awful it is losing one dog and having to wait to see if others will pull through. Dogs do settle without dogs they used to live with. I had a dog who grew up with an older dog he would always look for the older dog when he was at home. When we had the older one PTS the younger one did look for him first time he came home but seemed fine after that. The vet said the younger one mite be off his food that day but he wasn't.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh Fleur, you've been on my mind all day.
Just wished i could turn back time for you. 

lovely thought from your freind for the plants. 
hug lilly extra tight tonight for us all.

Run free Zipper. xxx

take care. xx


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have No words........ 

Xxx

Thinking of you.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thoughts are with you Fleur, Hope Missy continues to improve and is back where she belongs with you soon.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad that Lilly is home and hope that Missy soon will be too.. x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Pictures of Miisy from my visit last night

When they got her out the house she was unconscious and dark grey all over, the firemen and police didn't realise she was a white dog

I cannot thank the firemen enough, they treated all live as precious, they worked tirelessly for over an hour on Zipper and Missy, they treated the dogs with kindness love and respect and me with great empathy


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Hope Missy is back with you and Lily soon.The rose and blackberry bushes are a lovely idea.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Poor missy bless her in pic  glad to hear shes on mend now  you have been in my thoughts since i read your tragic news  hope you can get back to some sort of reality soon, thinking of you and family take care


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this. I hope Missy is able to come home with you soon


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

My heart's breaking for you. Hope Missy and Lily are back with you soon.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I've read and re-read this thread a few times and just simply cannot find any words that explain how sorry I am for your loss. 

Hug Lilly extra tight and know that everyone is thinking of you xxx

Run Free little Zipper


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

I can't stop thinking about this, but I was very glad to hear that Lily's home and Missy seems to be on the mend.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice to hear of such lovely firemen - I bet they were just as saddened that they couldn't save all three lives 

Hope Missy is home soon... x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Have only just seen this post,how awful.
So sorry for your loss, sending you lots of healing thoughts in this sad time.
Glad to hear that Lily is back with you, and that Missy continues to do well and is back with you and Lily very soon.

Take care of yourself, (((( lots of hugs for you all)))) xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Vets just rang to give me an update.
Missy is coughing a fair bit and continues to need oxygen intermittently. 
Vet said that it was expected for her to get worse before she gets better as the lungs work to heal
They are also giving her physical therapy by tapping her back and chest to loosen any congestion. 
She will be staying in another night at least unless she makes a miraculously speedy recovery


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

God I'm so shocked & saddened to read this dreadful news. I'm so so sorry Fleur  

I have everything crossed little Missy make a full recovery & is back with you soon.


Sleep peacefully lovely little Zipper xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Vets just rang to give me an update.
> Missy is coughing a fair bit and continues to need oxygen intermittently.
> Vet said that it was expected for her to get worse before she gets better as the lungs work to heal
> They are also giving her physical therapy by tapping her back and chest to loosen any congestion.
> She will be staying in another night at least unless she makes a miraculously speedy recovery


She's a tough little nut. If any dog can get through this it's her


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How are you doing Fleur ? 

Got everything crossed here for Missy. You and the dogs have been in a lot of peoples thoughts x


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I haven't stopped thinking of you all xxx

Hope you and OH are okay, as well as Missy and Lilly xxx

Fingers crossed Missy is home with you soon xxx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hope Missy comes home to you soon how kind of the firemen to work on them so hard they must be upset too that they could not save them all Thinking of you and sending a prayer for Missy too


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Come on Missy all rooting for you here  keep on fighting to get better gorgeous girl ..


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh no - not been on the forum for a few days and just read this.

I am so sad for you Fleur - I can only guess what you are going through. All fingers and paws crossed here that Missy comes through. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I haven't been around much either and have just read your post.
I'm so very sorry, what a dreadful dreadful time for you  
Wishing Missy a speedy recovery and I hope you too are well.
Be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Zipper. I hope Missy continues to improve and is back with you and Lilly soon.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh Fleur, I'm so sorry. RIP Zipper and fingers crossed that Missy is back where she belongs soon.

Hope you are doing okay. Can only imagine the shock and stress you are feeling on top of the grief. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I just can't stop thinking about this, sending millions of healing vibes to Missy x


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

So sad, my thoughts are with you all x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly has been wonderful today. Apart from getting a little tired a little more quickly you wouldn't know she had been through any such ordeal.
she had a busy day with me buying some new doggy bits and pieces, lead, bowls, bed, crate etc
then she went to the dog sitters (my daughters boyfriends mum - did you manage to follow that one) whilst I went to the house. I won't take the dogs there until it is fully repaired.
and then we popped over to visit my youngest daughter who is staying at her brothers which was bitter sweet as I just want her home with me.
Lilly is on no exercise for 2 days then on lead for 7 - she was not impressed with me carrying her about she is raring to run about as usual. 

Missy is still at the vets - at the moment I'd be surprised if they saix she cojld come home tomorrow, she still needs oxygen on and off during the day and night and she is coughing quite a lot.
the vets want to send her home as quickly as possible as she is getting stressed now Lilly is gone - but all the time she needs oxygen this is not possible. I decided not to visit today as I didn't want her getting excited. Missing her so much but I know she is in the best place.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

The boys send millions of sloppy kisses to you all Fleur xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sending my love xxx


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Still sending healing thoughts too Fleur.... I havent stopped thinking of you all, I feel very grateful that all of PF are with you in their hearts and mind.
Please stay strong xxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for finding the time to update us all, you've been in my thoughts quite a lot the last few days. 

Sending more and more healing and positive vibes, 

Take care. Xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't get you out of my heart and head Fleur , loads of love from us ( Sue, Tango and Reena.)


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

My son came home from work yesterday and asked" hows wee missy" thats how much we are thinking of you all  take care ..


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Thinking of you all and hope Missy is back with you and the family soon.


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2014)

Couldn't read & run. Can't imagine how you are feeling now. You're all in my thoughts xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope Missy is home soon.. x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hoping for some good news on Missy soon


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Really sorry to hear this. 

My condolences.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Think of you at the very sad time.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I have just seen this. I am so shocked and horrified. I am so sorry for you and your family. I cannot even begin to imagine. Make sure that you look after yourself at this time. No doubt you are in shock, which can have a delayed impact on you, so be aware and be kind to yourself. Everything crossed that Missy makes a full recovery and you can begin to grieve Zipper together.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Missy is coming home!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Only just seen.
So sorry Fleur  
Your trio, especially Zipper, are some of my favourite PF pups to read about and see photos of.

I hope Missy continues to do well and is home with you and Lilly soon.

I hope you and your family are coping as well as can be expected, such a traumatic and tragic time for you all. Thinking of you x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Missy is coming home!


*FANTASTIC*

:thumbup::thumbup:

Just rushing off to tell OH


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Wonderful Fleur!!!!!!!!!!

You must be so relieved x


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gosh, so sorry to read such dreadful news. Thinking of you.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

So pleased that Missy pulled through.... how are you coping ?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Missy is coming home!


Woo hoooooooo!!!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Missy is coming home!


I am so happy for you!
Bless that little lady and her strong spirit .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh, Fleur - how dreadful. My heart aches for you - to lose your beloved pet is awful at any time, but to have them take from you in such a brutal manner is particularly dreadful.

My prayers are with you, your girls and of course, with your little lost boy.

Poor Zipper.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So glad Missy is well enough to come home!!!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wonderful news that Missy has made a good recovery and will be back home. xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's wonderful news


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Great news that Missy is coming home...!
Give both your girls an extra special cuddle from me and J xx


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

So pleased to hear Missy is coming home


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so pleased to hear Missy is coming home, that must be a relief although I'm sure you must still be in shock.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so pleased that Missy is coming home.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Great news, well done Missy


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Missy is coming home!


Brilliant back home with her family im sure she will recover better at home


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Fantastic news! Thanks so much for updating us at this hardest of times. 
I think it's safe to say that every member here- plus their families- have been keeping you all in our thoughts. I know the first ring I did on seeing that missy is going home was immediately tell me dad, who is also so happy for you and her. He also sends his condolences for zipper. X


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup: im so glad Missy is going home! you must be so relieved.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have only just seen this and I am so so shocked at what happened to you and your poor pets I know any words that I can say are useless to you but am sending healing wishes to you all and cyber hugs so glad that the girls pulled through RIP zipper run free over the Rainbow bridge you will be sorely missed


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh jeez, only came in here to read the thread about the Dog home in Manchester. My heart goes out to you. RIP Zipper, and hugs to Lilly and Missy. Some good news for you at least with Missy getting home, but what a horrible thing for you to go through.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So pleased Fleur to read Missy is coming home.xxx


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

So pleased for you, Fleur!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

So pleased that Missy will be soon be back home with you and Lilly at home, hugs to you all x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Missy is well enough to come home.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yey - great news!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Wonderful news that Missy is coming home
Hope they find out what caused the fire in the first place


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Great news that Missy is coming home


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So glad Missy is going to be OK


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

So glad to hear that Missy is coming home!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Fleur said:


> I have to tell my PF family that today I lost Zipper in a house fire.
> Missy and Lilly are in hospital being treated for smoke inhalation.
> at this time it looks as if Lilly will make a full recovery but Missy is touch and go


I can't believe I have missed this thread.

I hope Missy is making progress, and Lily continues to do well.

What about you, are you okay. I will read the whole thread now.

Sending hugs


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sooo happy the Missy is well enough to come home! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Such wonderful news, so glad Missy is coming home!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

I missed this thread!!!

So so sorry for your loss, hope you and yours are all OK.

So happy missy is coming home!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really pleased both girls are now with you. That is wonderful news.

I hope your home is soon sorted out too.



RIP little one


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

That's brilliant news. So pleased for you all.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How is Missy this morning?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

So happy Missy is healing...Thinking of you and your family...Jill


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't post links from my phone
I have started a new thread for Missy
if you google Portsmouth News and look at local news for Gosport Borough here is an article on Zipper


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I can't post links from my phone
> I have started a new thread for Missy
> if you google Portsmouth News and look at local news for Gosport Borough here is an article on Zipper


Ohhhhhh lovely article

(I'm in need of the tissues again)


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Gosport pet owner tells of heartbreak as dog dies in blaze - Portsmouth News
that's the link if anyone needs it


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope this helps everyone to see the article.

Gosport pet owner tells of heartbreak as dog dies in blaze - Portsmouth News


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my word, I'm in tears again. It's so incredibly sad. I hadn't realised you had only just moved back in after refurbishing your house. The whole situation is utterly heartbreaking.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I never really venture into this section of the forum and only saw this thread through looking for the Manchester Dogs Home one, but I wanted to say that I am sorry for the loss of your precious pet, but also pleased to hear that your other 2 are doing better. 
I have just read the article and it was a lovely piece and a wonderful tribute to Zipper.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

What a lovely article 

Hope you're all coping OK x


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Not been here for ages and ages amen.

So sorry to hear of your loss , best wishes to you and the others xx


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad Missy is home now. How are you all doing Fleur?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

This is just horrific to hear, I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time. 

Hugs to Missy & Lilly and continued get well soon wishes.


----------

